# Reccomended Filter for 55 gallon tank



## subaruwrb

Hi everyone. Im new to this cichlid thing . I guess i over packed my aquarium with to many fish. You can find out more about that on my first thread if you care .

Anyways i currently have 2 filters running right now and i dont know what they are. They are good for about 20-40 gallons each by the looks of all the junk they catch.

But i would like to buy a better filtertration system. What are the top manufactuers? What gallons per hour should i look for.

Also should i do a under gravel filter?

I am also very interested in a sand substrate. If some one could tell me the cleaning procedures of that. Thank you for your help and advice.


----------



## ridley25

Assuming you still have at least half of your original list...

2 X Jack Dempseys
2 X Green Terrors
4 X Jewel Cichlids ( idk if they are dwarfs or not, we will find out later)
3 x Yellow Labs- about 12 yellow labs growing in a 10 gallon tank.
3 x zebra kenyi - 1 female is on her 2nd litter of fry , 2nd kenyi is about inch size, 3rd kenyi is from my biggest zebra kenyis litter mixed with the yellow lab fry. still to small to mix in main tank.
3 x albino african cichlids
3 x aurutus cichlids
2 x pleco fishes
1 x bumble bee - i plan on buying 2 more at the least of these guys to have a school.

...you need a lot of filtration.

There are no set rules, but 7 times per hour turnover is usually plenty. In this case I might shoot for 10 times.
Be aware that almost all filters' gph (gallons (or litres) per hour) rating is measured when the filter has no media in - a big cheat that means the actual gph will be less.
So I would try for 600-700 gph in filters.
Probably the safest and most convenient thing to do is one canister filter and one HOB ("hang on back," or "power" filter). If you alternate cleanings you will almost never have a negative impact on your bacteria, and if one ever experiences problems you're not in dire straights.

I will refer you to the reviews sections for the actual filters, since asking which filter is best brings out all the Hatfields and McCoys.
Power (HOB) filters: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/ca ... ort=rating
Canister filters: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/ca ... ort=rating
Try to get two filters that are relatively close in gph, where the sum of the two is greater than 600.

kevin


----------



## bfisher88

I would suggest you get 2 Penguin 350B HOB filters, and no on the undergravel filter. You can get 2 of the Penguin's for 70 bucks at Al's so you can't beat it. For sand, I found a perfect one that works for myself. It is a heavy grain size and doesnt float up into a python when you are cleaning it. CaribSea Torpedo Beach Sand. I have been loving it so far!


----------



## ridley25

subaruwrb said:


> Also should i do a under gravel filter?
> 
> I am also very interested in a sand substrate. If some one could tell me the cleaning procedures of that. Thank you for your help and advice.


I realized I missed these two questions.

No to undergravel. Cichlids are WAY too messy for that technology.

As for substrate, read this: http://www.fmueller.com/home/aquaristic ... substrate/

And watch this: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php

kevin


----------



## mg426

I just set up a 55 with a 20 gallon sump. I made baffles and turned half of the 20 into a Wet/Dry
Works very well.


----------



## subaruwrb

i went ahead a purchased a penguin 350B HOB filter from petsmart. and so far i am very happy with it.

Is there any thing else i should have considerd?

Should i have upgraded to the more powerfull emperor 400>


----------



## cjm9822

anyone who has cichlids and has HOB filters is a complete NOOB ... you need canister or a sump

Eheim, pro II series ........ get it.


----------



## KaiserSousay

Welcome to the forum,
You have gotten pretty good advise so far, so not much else to add.
I went with Pool filter sand for my tank and am very happy with it.
The Penguin350 is a pretty decent filter and I am happy with the 2 I have running on a 55g tank.
You might like to know, the filter cartridge for an aqua-tech30-60 will fit right in your penguin. They are available at walmart for much less than the penguin E.


----------



## tranced

seriously, leave the word 'noob' in world of warcraft please.

some of the most awesome fishrooms *** seen have had nothing but sponges for filtration. i bet nearly everyone keeping or breeding large amounts of cichlids laughs at cannister filters.


----------



## cjm9822

tranced said:


> seriously, leave the word 'noob' in world of warcraft please.
> 
> some of the most awesome fishrooms I've seen have had nothing but sponges for filtration. i bet nearly everyone keeping or breeding large amounts of cichlids laughs at cannister filters.


that's laughable. I can guarantee, they don't have a bunch of emperor 400s sitting on the back of their 500g holding tanks. gg


----------



## Fogelhund

cjm9822 said:


> anyone who has cichlids and has HOB filters is a complete NOOB ... you need canister or a sump
> 
> Eheim, pro II series ........ get it.


I guess after some 25 years, I'm a NOOB. =D> :dancing:

I'll have to tell a few of my buddies, who have been in this for 20-30 years, that they are NOOB's too.

There are all kinds of effective filtraion, including good HOB's, Canisters, Sumps, Sponge filters, internal power heads, fluidized beds and more.

Try posting without the insults and generalizations in the future. Thanks.


----------



## ridley25

Fogelhund said:


> Try posting without the insults and generalizations in the future. Thanks.


And shoot for consistency or back story if you're going to have such strong opinions.



cjm9822 said:


> Emperor's are far better quality filters ... to me aquaclear are cheap.
> 
> I am much more satisfied with my emperor 400's than anything aquaclear can provide.





cjm9822 said:


> get an emperor 400 ... best HOB filter available


----------



## tranced

...owned?


----------



## steelers fan

> that's laughable. I can guarantee, they don't have a bunch of emperor 400s sitting on the back of their 500g holding tanks. gg


 *** kept a species brichardi tank, an oscar tank, a convict tank, and multiple mbuna tanks and have been using emp 400s and 280s for around 10 years...noob mistake i guess :roll:


----------

